# Big 3 results are out.



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just to let you guys know. Go check it out.

https://secure.apps.state.nd.us/gnf/onlineservices/lic/public/online/lot/lotterySearch.htm

xdeano


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I drew an E3 elk tag and my buddy drew a M9 moose tag. We both have cow tags. Should be fun.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats and good luck this fall! :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I am blaming xdeano this year since he is the first one to post about results. Skunked again, thanks DEANO!!!! :******: :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Yeah I got shorted also. eace: I've been putting in since I was 14.

xdeano


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

My mom got an elk tag, it was the second time she has ever put in. I see elk here next to and on my place all the time, last year I'd have 25+ at the end of my driveway most mornings. That shure would be conveinient if I can get mom to shoot one at the end of the drive.


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

I drew an E3 - Any Elk tag; first time I put in. I was hoping it would take 10-15 years so I could bring my son along with me; but I guess I can't complain. Lucky that a person I work with also drew the same tag; should cut our scouting and gas bill in half.

Does anyone know of any houses for rent in E3?

Keith


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I missed out as well. :eyeroll:


----------

